

What Stanford learned building Facebook Apps - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/what_stanford_learned_building_facebook_apps.php

======
prime2
No in-depth conclusions just a bunch of general observations that could be
applied to any sort of development.

~~~
cawel
Nevertheless, it's still interesting to note that 1) Standford had a class
where they had students building Facebook apps 2) there were no breaking news
from the experiment.

